# Scoobie's Not Happy



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Most of the time we keep one panel of the pen open. Just in case he might feel like taking a stroll around the room. Hasn't happened. He only plays within the pen. 

If I come over to the pen he sits in the left back corner and just looks at me. He allows me to pick him up and walk around with him or sits on my lap and falls asleep. But if I reach over in the pen and call him to me he just sits in that corner and stares. He never comes. He never smells/lick my hand. He just isn't affectionate towards me at all...well no one in my family. 

I wonder if he is lonely for his litter mate. When I brought him home he was very attached to his brother. Thats why I brought the white bear to help with the transition. Hmmmm don't think it worked. So I started looking for a breeder that I liked. I found one about 3 hours away from me. Went to visit last week-end and saw a little friend for Scoobie.










Hopefully this will help. Dunno. I just want him to be happy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How long have you had him? Has he always been like this? How old is he? What makes you think he would "come" when you called to him from hovering over the pen? What happens when you put him loose in a room where there is no pen? Does he act scared, etc? Sorry for all the questions--I just don't know if a sibling is the solution for you without knowing a lot more information. I hope you know what you're getting youself into--and could be making the decision prematurely. Have you spoke with your vet about it, or a behaviorist? Best of luck.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think when u peer over the edge of the pen its intimidating to him...i would try taking him out of the pen and bring some toys...how old is he and how long have u had him?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> How long have you had him? Has he always been like this? How old is he? What makes you think he would "come" when you called to him from hovering over the pen? What happens when you put him loose in a room where there is no pen? Does he act scared, etc? Sorry for all the questions--I just don't know if a sibling is the solution for you without knowing a lot more information. I hope you know what you're getting youself into--and could be making the decision prematurely. Have you spoke with your vet about it, or a behaviorist? Best of luck.[/B]


I've had him since Feburary 17th. He is 12 weeks. Yep he has always been this way. I don't hover over the pen. I bend over and put my hand down and try to play with him....most dogs will attempt to sniff you at least. He doesn't. I've never put him in another room without the pen. Should I? I've taken him out the pen and sat him in the middle of the room on the floor and rubbed his hair while talking to him. He stays put but is shaking the entire time. Shaking alot at first, but it settles. I can still tell he is uncomfortable. If I get up and move he will make his way back inside his pen.


He has an appointment with the vet this evening. I will be asking numerous questions.

I've trained other breeds, but this little one has me baffled


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree with the others.... i don't think a sibling is the solution. he's only a baby. 

my mini is 6 months old and just now learning the "come" command!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> i think when u peer over the edge of the pen its intimidating to him...i would try taking him out of the pen and bring some toys...how old is he and how long have u had him?[/B]



I do but he doesn't play. He just sits there. Now if I lay on the floor at his pen's doorway and play with him with the toys he reponds. But I don't know if he is truely playing or if he is being territorial.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I see at the bottom of your siggy it says Scoobie is 3 months old. How old was he when you got him? I agree w/Camfan & think you should talk w/your vet before getting another puppy. Have you been in contact w/Scoobie's breeder. She may have some helpful suggestions. Or are you not happy w/Scoobie's breeder and that is why you are looking at a different breeder? The reason I'm asking is because I got Zoe from what I now know is a backyard breeder. Unfortunately I had not found SM yet and did a lot of things wrong. I thought it was a great situation. Zoe's mommy was a family pet and she and all the puppies were in the house and around children. I have since learned the down side of getting a puppy from a backyard breeder and will get any future puppies from a reputable breeder. I did know that a malt puppy should not be taken from his mother before 12 weeks and Zoe's breeder wanted me to take her at 8 weeks. I talked her into keeping Zoe until she was 10 weeks (all the other litter mates were gone at 8 weeks), and thankfully she did well. Although she has never been a great eater (treats are a different story LOL) and have always wondered if her being weaned a little early was the reason.

Oh just saw the answer to my age question while I was posting this post. Jamie I hope you are still reading this. Does this mean you got Scoobie at 8 weeks?
</span>


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> i agree with the others.... i don't think a sibling is the solution. he's only a baby.
> 
> my mini is 6 months old and just now learning the "come" command!
> 
> ...


Its not the actual "come" command I want him to learn. He doesn't come to me at all...freely on his own. He isn't inquistive. He isn't trying to roam and explore. He is happy within his pen. I took him out in his stroller around the backyard and he act as if he might've enjoyed it. But I don't know.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't really have any advice but agree with the other ppl. I would bring some toys out to get him to come out and play.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll be the first this time to mention that Maltese are
generally best kept with their birth families until at 
least 12 weeks of age. Unlike most other breeds
that can go to new homes at 8 weeks.
I picked mine up at 14 weeks.
They take a little longer to "mature" due to size
and breed disposition. Taking a little Maltese from it's
birth family (mom) too early might result in a pup
that acts as you said Scoobie is. I'd guess that in
time Scoobie will come around and that perhaps
Scoobie isn't comfortable yet leaving the safety
of his pen. Though mine at 14 weeks were playful 
it did take a little while for them to adjust and show
interest and a sense of being comfortable with their
new surroundings and me. Your pup being a bit
younger may take a bit longer.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I see at the bottom of your siggy it says Scoobie is 3 months old. How old was he when you got him? I agree w/Camfan & think you should talk w/your vet before getting another puppy. Have you been in contact w/Scoobie's breeder. She may have some helpful suggestions. Or are you not happy w/Scoobie's breeder and that is why you are looking at a different breeder? The reason I'm asking is because I got Zoe from what I now know is a backyard breeder. Unfortunately I had not found SM yet and did a lot of things wrong. I thought it was a great situation. Zoe's mommy was a family pet and she and all the puppies were in the house and around children. I have since learned the down side of getting a puppy from a backyard breeder and will get any future puppies from a reputable breeder. I did know that a malt puppy should not be taken from his mother before 12 weeks and Zoe's breeder wanted me to take her at 8 weeks. I talked her into keeping Zoe until she was 10 weeks (all the other litter mates were gone at 8 weeks), and thankfully she did well. Although she has never been a great eater (treats are a different story LOL) and have always wondered if her being weaned a little early was the reason.
> 
> Oh just saw the answer to my age question while I was posting this post. Jamie I hope you are still reading this. Does this mean you got Scoobie at 8 weeks?
> </span>[/B]


He was 9 weeks and 3 days. His breeder is fine. She didn't however follow the 12 week rule with this litter. From my understanding the puppies weaned themselves and started eatting the mom's food. He comes from an excellent pedigree though. I just don't know why he is the way he is. I'm going to call her around 11 o'clock. She and I talk on a weekly basis, but I never brought it up because I just assumed he has to adjust to us and it may be taking a bit longer. But its close to a month. Just seems odd now.




> I'll be the first this time to mention that Maltese are
> generally best kept with their birth families until at
> least 12 weeks of age. Unlike most other breeds
> that can go to new homes at 8 weeks.
> ...


Yeah I know about the 12 week rule now! Didn't know it at the time. I wish I had found this site sooner. I'm going to speak to all the appropriate people & see if there is anything more I can do. I'm about to take him into the family room with toys and see if he reponds better. Wish me luck!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Those baby play pens are wonderful aren't they? We also used them the first few months with Max and Rocky.



I'm not sure I see anything unusual with Scoobie's behavior which you have described. Just like people, they come in all types. Some are extroverted and some are not.... some are party animals... some are bossy... well, you get the idea.</span>



I think an interesting question to ask the breeder, if you don't know, was his status within the pack. I'd guess that he was pretty shy and more of a follower than he was an alpha pack leader. Now even if he is pretty shy now, this does not mean at all that he will always be this shy... What you are describing actually sounds a lot like our Max. Max was always the runt, for a time he was very sick, and he started out life pretty quiet and unassumming...



Now he is about 3.5 years old... you still see some traces of his unassuming nature.... but he runs around and plays all the time. He has this little bark he uses to tell off his brothers.... good thing it is a little bark because he uses it all the time...







. Max was not a snuggler at first... or if he tried to snuggle and Rocky (the alpha) entered the area, Max would immediately give up his position to Rocky. He will still do that some to this day... but not nearly as much.



I don't think it would be wrong to get Scoobie a brother or sister. It would be likely the brother or sister would be the alpha in this doggy pack... but that is not a bad thing. However, I don't think Scoobie is unhappy either and if you do things with him which will assist his confidence level... I think after 6 months or so, you will probably see a significant change. One of the best things you can do for shy guys like this is take them for a walk and get them used to going out with you. It may take a while before he is even any good at this, but he will enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 15 2007, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=350440


<div class='quotemain'>
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I misspoke (mistyped







) when I said "weaned" in my previous post. Like Cary said, they take longer to mature and learn many of their social skills from their mommy. Don't beat yourself up for not knowing something. I made a lot of mistakes too. Their are some VERY reputable breeders on this site ( and former VERY reputable breeders too) so I hope they will see this post & respond soon. I always pay attention to HappyB and CuteCosyNToy as well as Dr. Jamie (LadyMontava). That doesn't mean the rest of don't have input that's worth while though!!







</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My first thought was that perhaps Scoobie came from a puppymill situation and didn't have much human contact, but you say his breeder was excellent. Did you actually see where he came from? People can tell you all sorts of things over the telephone and internet.

I would not rush into another puppy. Scoobie may have a medical issue that needs to be dealt with or he may need a behaviorist. Until you can get him to respond to you, it will be difficult to train him. You certainly don't want to add another puppy to the mix and end up with two untrained dogs. Besides, if his behavior is from lack of human contact, adding another puppy will make it that much harder for him to bond with you.

Something isn't normal about this little guy. I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you take sweet lil Scoobie in your arms and just sit and love on him, stroke him, talk to him (gotta be baby talk - lol)? Do you spend a lot of time with up-close and personal touching/bonding time? I can't imagine having one of these furbabies and having them behave like Scoobie is. It would break my heart!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

When Molly was a baby she would _run_ from me every time I tried to pick her up. It was so frustrating, but slowly she started to trust me and I began teaching her "sit" and "down" so that when I wanted to pick her up I would tell her to sit and lay down. 


It will come with time. I think they are just so small at that age that everything must look huge and scary. Just keep loving him, and every time he does come to you give him a treat, and tell him he is a good boy- he will learn. 

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Why don't you try doing the Puppy Appitude Test on Scoobie and see how he responds? 

http://www.volhard.com/puppy/pat.htm

How was he when you saw him for the first time? Did he respond to you? Has he always been like this or is it just recent?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I took him into the family room and laid on the floor with him. He immediately started sniffing the floor and walking in circles. He was looking for his pen not somewhere to do his business. He came over by me shaking really bad so I laid him on the floor and started to stroke his hair and talk to him. His shaking slowed but it didn't cease. I had some of his kibble, his favorite teddy bear and his rope. He paid none of it any attention. So after about 15 minutes I got up and walked into another room while draggin his rope on the floor and calling his name; trying to coax him to come behind me. He stood up and took a few steps and then started to walk in circles again. So I picked him up and took him back to his pen. Which is still open by the way. He has curled up inside his crate. Little one is tuckered out!

................


He has always been like this since I brought him home. At the breeder's house he was roughing it with his brother. When I picked him up he started shaking but settled down after I started stroking him.


I pick him up every chance I get and lay him on me. He doesn't protest that except backing up when I intially reach for him. I talk to him. I groom him everyday. I give him a bath on Saturdays and I snuggle him up against me while I'm drying him. I try to give him alot of attention when he is awake. He sleeps alot still.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Scoobie. I would have the vet check him out to rule out any health issues. I got Boo at 10 weeks, only a few days older than Scoobie. He did fine. I didn't know about a 12 week rule either & agree that definitely is a good rule. Boo adapted instantly & was very playful & happy. I didn't use any kind of pen to contain him. I crate trained instead & kept him loose in the same room with me with lot's of interaction & cuddling & baby talk & playtime.I only worked part-time,so we spent lots of time together. Are you able to spend a good amount of time with little Scoobie out of the pen? If he's shy & frightened, I would think spending more time interacting with him & touching & cuddling would be of great help. They love to follow you around & be near you, I can't imagine one prefering a pen. I hope you find a solution for the problem.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just wondering if you try offering him little food treats in your hand, even when you open his pen you could get down on the floor and call him and have a small amount of his food and offer it while calling to him to come to you. Let him smell it then sit away and see if he comes to you for it. Another thought I had and I hope I am wrong, have you tested his hearing? Put him on the floor and stand behind him and clap your hands, not too loudly, just enough to get his attention, see if he responds to it, it is not totally rare for some little Malts to have hearing loss or be deaf. This is just a thought I have and I hope I am wrong.
I agree with the others too that maybe he was too young to leave his mother, he should have really stayed with her till he was at least 12 weeks, in that time they learn to socialize and become a little more confident. Also most good breeders do handle the puppies and get them used to human touch, maybe you could ask her if she spent any time with the litter just fussing over them.
I am sure in time little Scoobie will be racing around chasing your toes and playing with toys, it is just going to take him a little while to adjust to his new home.
I must say it is unusual for a Maltese to be so shy, they are normally very outgoing and confident little puppies. I am sure the vet check is a good idea, just to make sure there are no underlying reasons for his being so shy.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

from the way you are describing it, it seems to me that the family room is too big and intimidates him.
what i do with the pups is put a darker (or brighter) blanket on the floor and surround it with pillows. THEN i will sit next to it and put them inside the 'circle' and play with them. 

it is best to play with him in a managable-size surrounding but still where he can see his safe pen. either set the circle of pillows up next to his pen or move his pen to a smaller room where he can play.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> I am just wondering if you try offering him little food treats in your hand, even when you open his pen you could get down on the floor and call him and have a small amount of his food and offer it while calling to him to come to you. Let him smell it then sit away and see if he comes to you for it. Another thought I had and I hope I am wrong, have you tested his hearing? Put him on the floor and stand behind him and clap your hands, not too loudly, just enough to get his attention, see if he responds to it, it is not totally rare for some little Malts to have hearing loss or be deaf. This is just a thought I have and I hope I am wrong.
> I agree with the others too that maybe he was too young to leave his mother, he should have really stayed with her till he was at least 12 weeks, in that time they learn to socialize and become a little more confident. Also most good breeders do handle the puppies and get them used to human touch, maybe you could ask her if she spent any time with the litter just fussing over them.
> I am sure in time little Scoobie will be racing around chasing your toes and playing with toys, it is just going to take him a little while to adjust to his new home.
> I must say it is unusual for a Maltese to be so shy, they are normally very outgoing and confident little puppies. I am sure the vet check is a good idea, just to make sure there are no underlying reasons for his being so shy.
> ...


I haven't checked his hearing. When he wakes up I will do just that. Since he is so young I hadn't introduced any treats to him except his kibble. What do you suggest?

Oh she (the breeder) handled them. He was good with her. Didn't shake at all when she picked him up. They were born in a playpen and she kept them in the same one when she wasn't able to keep an eye on them. She has a daycare in her converted garage so she would have to be away from them until her assistant arrived. But she would sneak a peek now & then to make sure they were ok.

Appt @ 6pm this evening



> from the way you are describing it, it seems to me that the family room is too big and intimidates him.
> what i do with the pups is put a darker (or brighter) blanket on the floor and surround it with pillows. THEN i will sit next to it and put them inside the 'circle' and play with them.
> 
> it is best to play with him in a managable-size surrounding but still where he can see his safe pen. either set the circle of pillows up next to his pen or move his pen to a smaller room where he can play.[/B]


I have a dark rug in the middle of the room. I will put pillows down tonight after the vet trip and let you know if it worked.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I do not think the problem is having another puppy for Scooby to interact with. It is his lack of ability to interact with humans, and this should be dealt with prior to introducing another puppy. 
If Scooby were my pup, I take the weekend to just keep him right with you. I would spend the time with him on the floor, cuddle with him on the sofa, and carry him around inbetween. I would hope that his hearing and general neurological condition checks out with the vet, but, regardless of this, Scooby is being raised like a kennel dog. He needs to be with people where he can see and interact with them, smell them, and feel confident that he is part of a family. I know you may feel sorry for him when he starts to shake, and put him back into his pen, but this is only reinforcing his problems in socialization.
It bothers me that he did not react in a loving way with you at the breeder's home. This is abnormal. Did you see him actually love on the breeder (give her kisses or seek her out), or did he just not shake when she picked him up? There is a big difference. 
Please let us know the outcome of your vet's visit.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> I do not think the problem is having another puppy for Scooby to interact with. It is his lack of ability to interact with humans, and this should be dealt with prior to introducing another puppy.
> If Scooby were my pup, I take the weekend to just keep him right with you. I would spend the time with him on the floor, cuddle with him on the sofa, and carry him around inbetween. I would hope that his hearing and general neurological condition checks out with the vet, but, regardless of this, Scooby is being raised like a kennel dog. He needs to be with people where he can see and interact with them, smell them, and feel confident that he is part of a family. I know you may feel sorry for him when he starts to shake, and put him back into his pen, but this is only reinforcing his problems in socialization.
> It bothers me that he did not react in a loving way with you at the breeder's home. This is abnormal. Did you see him actually love on the breeder (give her kisses or seek her out), or did he just not shake when she picked him up? There is a big difference.
> Please let us know the outcome of your vet's visit.[/B]


I have to disagree with you. He isn't being raised as a kennel dog. The door is open and he has access to all of us. He is in the "it" room of the house. Alot of times my husband & I fall asleep on the couch in that room. The only time I close the door is when I'm going upstairs for the night. Which is about 1am and I'm back downstairs by 5:30am. If I leave the house to run an errand which is only on the weekend I will close it also. If he choses to come out he can. He gets more than his share of attention from all 5 people in my household plus all of the parents that come by on a daily basis to drop off thier kids. He will be very socialized. He is around noise constantly. I have 7 children that I take care of during the day. They don't have access to him, but they are located in the same room. They see him. They touch him when he is on my lap and say "nice" as they rub him softly.

The only reason I put him back in his pen is because I don't want him to associate me with his insecurity. So I played with him out of his comfort zone for about 15 minutes and then I allowed him to go back to where he is familiar. Should I have kept him out longer? 

No I didn't see him lick her (the breeder) in the face. Not to say it didn't happen. I just can't recall. She was holding him over her shoulder in the burping position and she told me thats what he likes. He didn't seek her out. He was playing with his brother and she went over and picked him up. He was perfectly fine. When she handed him to me he started to shake. She said it was because I was a stranger and that he has to get use to being around me. Now his brother wasn't as timid as he was. He was all over the place. You couldn't pick him up really because he wanted to be on the go. Just a ball of fire. 

Its possible that he is just the shy one out the bunch I guess. Except he was actually getting the best of the other one.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'll just describe my experience with massimo when i got him.

he was tiny and very young. it was before i learned of the 12 week rule. at 8 weeks he was shy and leery of humans looming over him. the ride home from the breeder, he just kind of slept on my lap. i spoke softly and cuddled him. when i got home, he wanted nothing more than to be left in his bed. i never kenneled him. he seemed afraid to venture out on his own. noticing that, i picked him up and held him and offered him some treats (honeynut cheerios). to avoid overwhelming him, after a little while i put him back in his bed across the room. i watched him and when i noticed he was getting up i picked him up and placed him on the pad. amazingly enough he caught on to the idea rather quickly. then i offered him more love and treats. before i knew it, he was using the pad on his own and looking to me for attention. soon after that he was following me around the house like a little shadow. every room i went to, he was there. i offered him more treats and praise where it was due...and soon enough i had him doing tricks. 

i'm thinking he has to associate you with something good. he just needs to learn to trust you.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350516
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't mean you are intentionally raising him this way. I was just responding to your response that he shakes when you do have interactions with him; therefore, it seems that his security is his kennel area. As long as he only wants to be in there, he only identifies his safety with that kennel area.

My pups are raised in my sunroom which is between my kitchen and den. I make many trips back and forth in there during any given day. When I walk in, the pups stop playing with each other and go to jumping up and down for me to pick them up. They are more interested in people than their litter mates. That is normal behavior for well socialized pups. I would hope this is what you saw when you observed your breeder with her pups. Right now, there are some playing chase in my hall. It sounds like a herd of elephants (oops, just made the race track around the room here). If I stop what I'm doing and get up, all the dogs will stop what they are doing and come to me. While they love their playmates, they are more people than dog oriented.

Your pup, if properly socialized, should have had more interest in people when you went for the visit, unless there is something going on from a neurological standpoint. Please just take a few days to keep him with you and out of the pen (exept when you are sleeping). If you are concerned about his going to the bathroom in the house, use a belly band while he is out. He was too young when he was taken away from his littermate and mom, so it's necessary for some retraining.

Please know that I'm not trying to be critical. I've had years of raising these little ones, and I'm just trying to offer helpful suggestions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No matter what your breeder said, unless there is something physically wrong with Scoobie, I suspect he didn't get enough handling when he was a puppy. Between that and the fact that he never should have left his mom and littermates so young, it could explain why he behaves the way he does.

This is an excellent article on the importance of early and frequent human contact. (I disagree with the part about rolling the puppies onto their backs, though).

http://www.tanagersongfarm.com/irish_terri...uppysocial.html

As Carrie and Faye have suggested, though, by leting him stay in his kennel most of the time, you are just reinforcing this behavior. I like Carrie's suggestion about how she dealt with Massimo when he was a puppy. You're going to have to overload Scoobie with love and cuddles to compensate for what he missed in his early weeks of life.

Did you try the puppy appitude test? Your vet may do something similar with him to evaluate how he responds to noise, etc.

One more thing, off subject. I reread your earlier posts looking for clues and noticed that you've been taking Scoobie out in public in his carrier. Even in his carrier he is too young to be out and exposed to germs before he's finished all his puppy shots (plus two weeks for full immunity). Since he's so fearful at home, I would also think the sights and sounds of the outside world would be especially terrifying for him, too.

I hope you'll get some answers at your apointment tonight.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I feel for you and for Scoobie too. This must be very hard. Being that afraid of you must be awful for the little guy. Frosty is 15 yr. old so it has been a long time since I had a baby, but I remember like yesterday how he was glued to me and I to him. All those years ago I didn't know about the 12 week rule either. Back then I was not fortunate enough to have a forum to go to for advice. He was only 7 wks. old when we brought him 300 miles home, and his "breeder" never responded to my inquiries. From the moment we got in the car, he was cuddled against my chest. I wanted him to bond with me and he did almost instantly. I would not have left him in a pen or crate at night for anything. Or during the day for that matter. I just watched him closely and took him outside to potty every hour or so. His only "confinement" was to the kitchen if I was gone for awhile.

I guess the way I look at it is these little Maltese (and probably some other toy companion breeds) are bred down through the ages for human contact. That is the only way they really thrive. They are more like human babies than anything else I can think of. A few have shy personalities and need extra encouragement to be comfortable and confident at first. That is not the average however.

So Scoobie is shy and for unknown reasons needs extra help in bonding with you. I also thought about a hearing problem, I hope that is not the case, although it can be compensated for. If I were you (besides consulting your vet) I would have that baby close to my heart--where he can hear and feel my heart, as many hours a day as possible. I'd make a sling or carrier or put him in a pocket if he's small enough. I would hand feed him his meals and spend several times a day playing with him. Don't ever force him or be rough with him, just tiny steps at a time to get his interest. I think the playing will come naturally if he bonds with you and relaxes. Like HappyB said, puppies normally leave their play with litter mates to run to a human if they are raised in a loving human environment. Humans normally mean food, love, play and cuddling, all things they love--so you definitely have a challenge here to get poor Scoobie to that point.

I'm just glad you are a person who cares enough about him to ask and seek help!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> i'll just describe my experience with massimo when i got him.
> 
> he was tiny and very young. it was before i learned of the 12 week rule. at 8 weeks he was shy and leery of humans looming over him. the ride home from the breeder, he just kind of slept on my lap. i spoke softly and cuddled him. when i got home, he wanted nothing more than to be left in his bed. i never kenneled him. he seemed afraid to venture out on his own. noticing that, i picked him up and held him and offered him some treats (honey nut cheerios). to avoid overwhelming him, after a little while i put him back in his bed across the room.
> i watched him and when i noticed he was getting up i picked him up and placed him on the pad. amazingly enough he caught on to the idea rather quickly. then i offered him more love and treats. before i knew it, he was using the pad on his own and looking to me for attention. soon after that he was following me around the house like a little shadow. every room i went to, he was there. i offered him more treats and praise where it was due...and soon enough i had him doing tricks.
> ...


I'm gonna try your method & the cherrios. I keep enough of them in my house. He pots on his pad very well so maybe I will take the play pen down. I just use it really for reassurance that my daycare kids won't get to him without me noticing. I doubt it ever happens but one never knows. He sleeps in his crate without me making him so maybe thats all I need huh?

Here he is now. Asleep with his teddy.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm going to get a sling today. Hopefully they have them at one of the pet stores. I want him to so want to be with me. I am taking all of your advice and I am going to make this happen. He is gonna love me. He might not know it yet, but it will happen









Now if I take the pen down then I will have to crate him at night if I sleep upstairs. Is that going to be ok. Like I said before its only for a few hours.

Oh and I stopped taking him out in public after I read a thread regarding shots. He hasn't been out since the Relay For Life Fundraiser. I simply forgot about Parvo being airborne.









Taking the pen down now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Bless your heart. I hope things will turn around for you. Sounds like Scoobie has a very loving mother. Let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Its done.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> He is gonna love me. He might not know it yet, but it will happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a wonderful attitude!!









you're right... he will love you, you're doing your best and asking all the right questions... what a good mommy you are.









i wish you the best luck!! ....not that you'll need it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey great. I wouldn't leave him alone downstairs at night tho'. If you can't put him in bed with you, then put the crate on a night stand beside your bed and stick a finger in to touch him when you can. I always had Frosty on top of the covers on his baby blanket right next to my shoulder. Dogs are pack animals and don't ever want to be separated from their pack. You are his pack now.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

From the looks of your setup Scoobie looks like
he's been set up for success. It sounds like you're
being a great mommy. He is a cutie. I agree the
baby talk is a good thing.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I just want to wish you luck. I can't even pretend to be an expert about this!! 

I'm glad you took the pen down and are encouraging Scoobie to interact with you more. And it seems like you have a really great attitude about it! 

Sprout is so attached to me ... I would be really worried if he was hiding out in his crate or pen and not coming to try and clamber up on me every chance he gets! He will ride around on my shoulder like a little parrot if I put him there. So I really hope that you and Scoobie will be able to bond and he will become more interested in coming out to play!!!!! Perhaps he is just a shy baby ... and with time, he will fall in love with you more and more, and you two will bond the way you want to. 

The other night, I was doing dishes, and Sprout was jump-jump-jump-jumping at my feet ... so I put him on my shoulder and washed dishes with one hand!







Try doing that kind of thing with Scoobie ... just tote him around on your chest whenever you can, so he gets used to being close to you. 

One thing we've done is to keep Sprout in our room at night. At first, I worried -- what if he cries all night and keeps us awake?? But the first night, I realized -- he didn't NEED to cry, because he WAS in our room!! He was quiet all night, even when he wasn't asleep, because he knew we were there. He does not sleep in the bed, but in his crate on a stand right next to my side of the bed. I can put my hand out and touch him through the front of the crate if he fusses. Then, in the morning, I can sit up and open the crate and he bounds out right onto the bed (crate is pushed directly up against the mattress) to say good morning!!!









Good luck!!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> One thing we've done is to keep Sprout in our room at night. At first, I worried -- what if he cries all night and keeps us awake?? But the first night, I realized -- he didn't NEED to cry, because he WAS in our room!! He was quiet all night, even when he wasn't asleep, because he knew we were there. He does not sleep in the bed, but in his crate on a stand right next to my side of the bed. I can put my hand out and touch him through the front of the crate if he fusses. Then, in the morning, I can sit up and open the crate and he bounds out right onto the bed (crate is pushed directly up against the mattress) to say good morning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to take his crate upstairs tonight & buy him a little pillow bed for downstairs. I hope these changes aren't going to bother him too much.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mentioned that Chyna Doll is already mine. She just isn't with me yet. I guess I should have pose this question last week b4 I jumped the gun.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You've gotten great advise from evervyone. I just want to wish you lots of good luck with Scoobie, and I'm sure he'll be your shadow in no time. You're being a great mommy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oh I forgot to mentioned that Chyna Doll is already mine. She just isn't with me yet. I guess I should have pose this question last week b4 I jumped the gun.[/B]


Is this the same breeder? Do make sure that this time the puppy stays with her mother until 12 weeks old. And if it turns out Scoobie's problems are from lack of socialization during his first eight weeks, you really might want to rethink getting another puppy from this breeder IMO.

Here's a good explanation of the 12 week "rule":

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh I forgot to mentioned that Chyna Doll is already mine. She just isn't with me yet. I guess I should have pose this question last week b4 I jumped the gun.[/B]


OH wow!!! That is exciting, and I hope that your new little baby will be a great buddy for Scoobie.







Good luck!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its a different breeder. Scoobie's breeder isn't breeding another litter till later this year.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck with Scoobie and your new little pup. And please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the name Chyna Doll!!! Cant wait to see more of her in time. Looks like you are on the road to a loving bond with scoobie now the pen is down and he will be upstairs with you at night!!!
Scoobie is so lucky to have such a good mommy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a puppy do this every now and then. I call them "Thinkers". They want to think about what is going on with them and want to decide if they want to participate or not. I am surprised he isn't barking at you though. 

The cure is to take them every where with you in the house. When he starts to trust you and his personality starts to come out he will be a whole different dog. It takes lots of patience with a puppy like this. I play with my puppies from day 0. Picking them up, turning them, play with paws getting them used to being handled, so it isn't a puppy mill atmosphere. My husband and grand children play with them too. It is just their personality. But it can be overcome. 

My German dog was like this when I got him. He wouldn't show, wouldn't come just stand offish. Now, he is a whole different dog. He takes me around the ring now with a smile on his face. It changed because I was handling him a lot. Maltese need to touch and be touched. 

Good luck with your new puppy when she gets home with you.



Tina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just reading your post and had a terrible thought. I'm sure your Scooby is fine - but I have two friends who have dogs who walked in circles. They both have liver shunts, one has had an operation and they're both on meds and special food. If he keeps going in circles, you might want to get him tested. 

And my other suggestion is to carry Scooby around with you a lot. My Abbey was "shakey" when I first got her - but I gave her a lot of attention. Between me and Archie, she turned out just fine. But I still have trouble when I take her out in public - she barks a lot and I can't control it. And she always wants to take on any dog (any size) - and if she does get close enough, she'll take a nip at them!!!! I hate that! Archie is such a sweety - why does she have to been so mean? By the way, I also got Abbey when she was 8 weeks old....







coincidence?

Oh well, enough of my rambling. Good luck.


----------



## Chloes-Mom (Mar 9, 2007)

I know that Scooby will come around & adjust to all the changes you've made. He is a very loved little fella & in no time he will be your shadow. It is great advice that everyone is sharing & I think it is fantastic that you have been so receptive to hearing it. I wish you all the luck - even though you really don't need it by the sounds of things.

My little girl follows me everywhere, while we have a crate beside our bed (she hasn't slept in it much) She sleeps in her own little bed between my husbands & my pillow. (Very spoiled!) I should mention we also share the bed with a choc. lab of 100lbs & a few cats too! We've been fortunate to never experience an accident in our bed either!

I do know that in comparison to our other animals, my maltese is definitely very demanding in attention & wants to be with me at all times. I suspect that Scooby will be too. Bring that little poochie with you everwhere you go in your home - use a baby gate if you want him confined to one level of the house too. I bring my girl everywhere & I am thankful she can come to work with me daily too. )

Scooby is definitely a very lucky puppy to have such a caring mom! Keep us updated too!! Take Good Care!!

Anne


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have a puppy do this every now and then. I call them "Thinkers". They want to think about what is going on with them and want to decide if they want to participate or not. I am surprised he isn't barking at you though.
> 
> The cure is to take them every where with you in the house. When he starts to trust you and his personality starts to come out he will be a whole different dog. It takes lots of patience with a puppy like this. I play with my puppies from day 0. Picking them up, turning them, play with paws getting them used to being handled, so it isn't a puppy mill atmosphere. My husband and grand children play with them too. It is just their personality. But it can be overcome.
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350738
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, I don't know how I did that, but I got my post right in the middle of the one from Tina's. What I wrote was:

Congratulations on your new puppy, and hats off to you for your positive attitude. I'm sure in no time Scooby will be so attached to you that you have a problem making a step without him. I can realize the need for some security for him while the day care children are there, and I'm sure you will figure out when this is needed. 

Boy, Tina, can I say your pups are well socialized when they go to their new home. Magic is quite a lover. He came to me with such confidence and personality. He is such a happy, yet mischievous little guy.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy was 12 weeks old when we brought him home. He was crate trained and seemed to be very comfortable in his crate. If we opened the door he would go to the back corner and just look at us. He would never come if called because he didn't understand what it was we were asking him to do. He also showed NO interest in anything. I stopped putting him in the crate and carried him around with me. What ever I was doing, I would bring him with me.Weather it was watching T.V or putting my make up on. I just wanted to expose him to everything. He caught on really fast that this was his home and all things in were for his enjoyment! You just have to remember that at 12 weeks he's just a tiny baby and the world looks so big and scary to him. Good luck


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

*Update*

Scoobie's appointment went well. The vet basically told me the same thing you all said "Keep him with me at all times until he realizes that I'm his new mommie". I told her about this site & she commended you all on helpping me out.

*has anyone realized how hard it is to type with one hand







I'm holding Scoobie









I took his crate upstairs last night. He slept on my night stand. He didn't make not one sound. He is such a good boy. I woke up at 5 am and he was still alseep. So I showered & got dress. He woke up and we both came downstairs. I put him on his pad but he wanted to see what I was doing which was getting his water & food. He pottied and then started barking at me as I started setting up for the kids. Talking about doing a 180! He is actting totally different. He still backs away from me if I go to pick him up, but he is exploring which is good. I'm just so amazed right now. 

Oh and I found some treats. Solid Gold Tiny Tots (Jerky Treats). They don't contain any wheat, corn or soy. The 1st & 2nd ingredients are lamb & lamb meal. Sounds healthy. He wouldn't take them from my hand though so I just broke some up and put it on his mat. He ate them eventually.

We'll see what day 2 will bring.

Oh and as for the liver shunt. His breeder that he had it also and took him to the vet. The vet tested him and said that he didn't have it. Should I get him re-tested?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow, that's amazing!!







what a turnaround!








i'm truly happy for you and scoobie. i feel so much better for you both!









as for the liver shunt... when i got mine tested, the blood went out to cornell university and i wasn't to fix my dog until the bloodwork came back (cost me $90 i think). i don't know how simple of a test it is if my vet has to send out for it.... in my opinion, i would get him retested before he's fixed, just so you know he'll be ok during the procedure. a shunt doesn't allow for the blood to get completely cleansed by the liver as the blood vessel passes the liver and goes directly back into the bloodstreem. the dog can not metabolize the anesthesia so it permanently puts them to sleep. at least that was what i took away from the explanation my vet gave me.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so happy things are turning around for you...it will only get better. My Little Molly was really quiet when I first got her compared to her brothers but I had her with me always and she quickly got attached. I think just spending time with him is the best!!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> wow, that's amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't turn around in circles often but I've seen him do it on occasion. He did it yesterday when I took him into the other room. But I hadn't seen him do it like that before. Other times he did it right before he had to potty on the pad. I hadn't planned on getting him fixed because I was going to attempt to show him. I will contact the vet today regarding it though. I rather be safe than sorry.



> I'm so happy things are turning around for you...it will only get better. My Little Molly was really quiet when I first got her compared to her brothers but I had her with me always and she quickly got attached. I think just spending time with him is the best!!![/B]


I can't wait until he actually stops backing away from me and chases me down! He is has fallen alseep inside his crate now. When he wakes up we will be stuck like glue once more.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

> *Update*
> 
> Scoobie's appointment went well. The vet basically told me the same thing you all said "Keep him with me at all times until he realizes that I'm his new mommie". I told her about this site & she commended you all on helpping me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so happy little Scoobie is making some progress, you are a great mummy to him, he is so lucky to have you. I am sure in no time he will be chasing you around once he gets more confidence, you are doing all you can to make him feel at home.








Our Scooby does the circle thing too when he needs to go potty and he hasn't got a liver shunt, but I would get him checked if the breeder suspected it, even though she said the vet said no to her, for your own peace of mind perhaps a check of you own will ease your mind.
Keep up the good work, you are doing great for little Scoobie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad little Scoobie is now making progress. You're doing great. What a good mommie you are & I commend you on your great attitude & dedication to his happiness.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is fabulous news! I'm sure the two of you will continue to make great progress.

I always adopt rescues, dogs and cats, so that's always my situation in the beginning. Lady was very timid when I got her at age 4 and would put her tail between her legs and run the other way if you reached a hand out to her. She was extremely head shy, too. Rescues don't instantly bond with you. You have to win them over and earn their trust.

Then they become like velcro!









Once Scoobie realizes that you are the center of his world and will take care of him and protect him, I'm sure he will blossom into a wonderful loving dog. I suspect that he just wasn't handled enough by his breeder and that, combined with the fact that the poor baby was taken from his only security, his mom and siblings too young, has made him fearful.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so happy for you that Scooby's vet visit went well, and that he is doing better now. 

As for the liver shunt testing, maybe if you tell us why your breeder thought this might be a problem, it would help us see the whole picture more. If he was tested just as a part of her evaluation of pups she placed, that is different.

In one post, you said he was 12 weeks old and three pounds. If testing has already been done, and there is no hair loss with him or other symptions, I would not see the need to repeat the testing. A pup with liver shunt would more than likely be very tiny and have sparce hair.

I'm also a little confused about something else. You got him at nine weeks, and you say you plan to show him. Show prospects are usually kept with the breeder for up to six months or longer before sold with the full registration that allows for them to be shown. I assume you got full AKC registration, yet he is not old enough to make this determination at this age. 

Call me a little protective of members of this board, but I know of another person who was sold a pup for show at eight or nine weeks. She got him from a well known breeder, and she paid big bucks. When he was old enough, she took him to a well known handler who told her the dog could not be shown because of a bad bite (underbite). She had spent thousands for this pup, grown his coat out, and had a dog with full AKC registration that could not be shown. Her contract said he could not be bred without a championship. Given his underbite, he was not one that should have been bred. 

Reputable breeders do not let dogs go at this age for show, and full registration is limited to those who do plan to show.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> I'm so happy for you that Scooby's vet visit went well, and that he is doing better now.
> 
> As for the liver shunt testing, maybe if you tell us why your breeder thought this might be a problem, it would help us see the whole picture more. If he was tested just as a part of her evaluation of pups she placed, that is different.
> 
> ...


I have a full akc registration for him. I can't really answer why she let him go at that age except she isn't a breeder that shows. She only produces 2 litters a year. I know on his predigree the sire's father was a champion and so are alot of his siblings. There 32 champions in the bloodline. On the dam's side its the grandparents that were champions and some of the dam's siblings. 

If it doesn't work out for me I won't be upset. I love Scoobie. Showing him would have been just something fun for he & I to do. Now that I'm on this site I can learn from people like you who know more so if this doesn't work out & I plan to go this route again I will know what to look for. 

The breeder did tell me that there was no way to tell until he got older if he was going to be actual show quailty. She just said based on his pedigree that there was a chance.

Hopefully he can....hopefully.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350991
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you won't know unless you try, and I admire you for that. 

Personally, I liked the face on the little girl you are getting. Did you get full registration on her? 

If I were choosing a dog, I would be more inclined to evaluate on the merits of the dog rather than pedigree as the primary criteria.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I got full registration on her as well. I like that. Base it on merit. I actually met someone whom trains and shows bigger dogs. She told me to start with CKC shows to learn the ropes. She said they are more incline to teach me. What do you think?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Just wanted to let you know how happy I am for you that things are going so well!!! Congrats!!!







</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351102
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you won't know unless you try, and I admire you for that. 

Personally, I liked the face on the little girl you are getting. Did you get full registration on her? 

If I were choosing a dog, I would be more inclined to evaluate on the merits of the dog rather than pedigree as the primary criteria.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep I got full registration on her as well. I like that. Base it on merit. I actually met someone whom trains and shows bigger dogs. She told me to start with CKC shows to learn the ropes. She said they are more incline to teach me. What do you think?
[/B][/QUOTE]


CKC? 
The only reputable CKC shows I know of are Canadian Kennel Club in Canada. There is a Continental Kennel Club here in the US that is well known as a registry for the puppymill folks. The last time I checked, they were just having things like "fun pulls". I would not want my dogs associated with the Continental Kennel Club, as anyone can register a dog with them without proof of ancestry. All it takes is a couple pictures and two dishonest people saying the dog is such and such a breed to get it registered. Now, if you mean the UKC (United Kennel Club), then that is a different matter. Other than the AKC, they are the only reputable registry in the United States. The UKC has been used in the past for many of the hunting breeds. I've heard good things from those who have shown in UKC shows.

I'm not sure what you mean by "base it on merit" when you talk of obtaining two dogs with full AKC registration.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=351111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I got full registration on her as well. I like that. Base it on merit. I actually met someone whom trains and shows bigger dogs. She told me to start with CKC shows to learn the ropes. She said they are more incline to teach me. What do you think?
[/B][/QUOTE]


CKC? 
The only reputable CKC shows I know of are Canadian Kennel Club in Canada. There is a Continental Kennel Club here in the US that is well known as a registry for the puppymill folks. The last time I checked, they were just having things like "fun pulls". I would not want my dogs associated with the Continental Kennel Club, as anyone can register a dog with them without proof of ancestry. All it takes is a couple pictures and two dishonest people saying the dog is such and such a breed to get it registered. Now, if you mean the UKC (United Kennel Club), then that is a different matter. Other than the AKC, they are the only reputable registry in the United States. The UKC has been used in the past for many of the hunting breeds. I've heard good things from those who have shown in UKC shows.

I'm not sure what you mean by "base it on merit" when you talk of obtaining two dogs with full AKC registration.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe it was UKC. I don't recall at the moment its in my notes. I'm home trying to fight off a virus at the moment. So my thoughts may not be clear. I wasn't referring to obtaining the two dogs with open reg. I was referring to basing it on the dog itself and his quality and not allowing the pedigree to be a determining factor. I'm sorry if I'm not being clear. I'm on drugs right now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Faye is right. The CKC only does performance competitons.

http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/events.aspx?Club=0

Faye's also right about the Continental Kennel Club:

The Continental Kennel Club

It's often more convenient for puppy millers to seek out alternative registries. One of these is the Continental Kennel Club. The requirements for registering a dog with the Continental Kennel Club are not nearly so stringent. In fact, you need only tell them your dog is purebred - they'll take your word for it. If you prefer, you may even register on-line. They offer many services: Standard Registration ($8.00), Standard Registration Plus Pedigree ($23.00), Color Photo Registration ($16.00), Color Photo Registration With Pedigree ($31.00), or the creme de la creme, Color Photo Registration And Photo Pedigree ($41.00). What A Deal! And none of those annoying identification requirements to contend with. Nope, all it takes is a credit card. Another attraction: They do NOT require litter registration.

http://www.ilmorescue.org/Registry.htm


I would assume that if Scoobie was sold to you as show potential his breeder registeerd his litter with the AKC.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just wondering how Scoobie is doing? Any better...does he like his new little sister?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

how are you feeling? i hope you're doing better.









and i'm with betty....looking for updates.... have any on little scoobie for us?


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie is doing a tad bit better. He still backs away when I approached. He doesn't make an effort to just come over to me. But I guess that will come in due time. He is however at least walking out into the middle of the room so thats a plus. Once he notice he's being watch he scurries back to thier area of the room. 

He & Chyna are doing fine. I had to adjust to the way they play because he is bigger so I was scared he was going to hurt her, but she stays on him. He hates it when she ignores him. He tries to find ways to get her attention. It's rather cute to watch.

We're taking babysteps. Hopefully Scoobie will come around. He is such a good boy and I think Chyna is really good for him. He isn't quite so bored anymore because she keeps him busy when I can't.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Now that he has Chyna, I wouldn't expect him to make as much progress with socialization with humans. I suspect he will bond more with her than with you now. I think you may just have to accept that he is the way he is. Of course, keep working with him, though. Just to be a good pet, he needs to bond somewhat to you. He will probably never have the outgoing personality needed for the show ring, but that was a long shot anyway, wasn't it? Or did your breeder require he be finished before breeding him?

We'd love to see pictures of the two of them together!


----------

